# 710



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was sent this :roll:



> Yesterday a mate was having some work done at a Ford dealer .
> A woman [Could be any woman on the planet] came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. They all looked at each other, and the mechanic asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?"
> 
> She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine. I lost it and need a new one. It had always been there." The mechanic gave the woman a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of it wrote 710. He then took her over to another car which had the bonnet up and asked, "Is there a 710 on this car?" She pointed and said, "Of course, its right there."


Now open the link to learn what a 710 is. ......

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/943/710ez5.jpg


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Back in the mid to late 70's this sort of thing was doing the rounds when calculators first became available:

71077345 (Shell Oil)

7100553 (Esso Oil)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Back in the mid to late 70's this sort of thing was doing the rounds when calculators first became available:
> 
> 71077345 (Shell Oil)
> 
> 7100553 (Esso Oil)


I remember that!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats an old one John shouldent have said that I am showing my age  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thats an old one John shouldent have said that I am showing my age  :wink:


Is it? I remember it from last week :roll: :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Back in the mid to late 70's this sort of thing was doing the rounds when calculators first became available:
> 
> 71077345 (Shell Oil)
> 
> 7100553 (Esso Oil)


Don't forget good old 58008


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

R70 TTC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the mid to late 70's this sort of thing was doing the rounds when calculators first became available:
> ...


You've got numbers on the brain!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the mid to late 70's this sort of thing was doing the rounds when calculators first became available:
> ...


oh grow up !

55378008 :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

was said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Can you 2 both grow up and also start typing what these numbers mean I am sick of trying to stand on my head to read them :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > R70 TTC said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It's best if your on one leg using a mirror!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

